# Question for you guys



## Carriage (Aug 7, 2008)

Perhaps you guys would know,

I understand that Marhta Stewart has mini donks. Does anybody know if she drives them? I thought that I'd heard that she drove her larger horses but may be mistaken.

Just wondering,

Bb

Graham Carriage Works


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 7, 2008)

I have never heard anything about her donkeys driving, only that they were pets. Maybe someone else would know for sure. Sorry, cant be of more help.


----------

